# Road Identification for sf bay area



## Road junkie7 (Jan 22, 2014)

So ive seen some videos of this road and it look great for hill climbing. I know it is in the sf bay area if you could please tell me where it is that would be great!


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like it might be Hawk Hill in the Marin Headlands. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Maybe Diablo? Post links to the videos....


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

REALLY looks like Mt. Diablo to me. Maybe part of South Gate Rd? 

Even if it's not, Mt. Diablo is definitely a place where you can get your climbing in. You can summit from either South Gate or North Gate (3 roads, South Gate, North Gate, and Summit all intersect together) and you can do combos such as Up North, Up Summit, Down Summit, Down South, back the other way, etc...

Example, if you start at Athenian School and go up South Gate to the summit, then come down North Gate and turn around at the gate, then return back to Athenian school via South Gate / North Gate (skipping summit on the way back), it's something like 35 miles and 5200 feet of climbing, give or take.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I just moved here and live about 6 miles from Mt Diablo, it is a great climb, coming down it is even better 


.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

It looks to me like Stage Road heading towards San Gregorio from Pescadero.

Edit: On further review, it looks too dry for Stage Road, one of my favorites.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Diablo, south gate road, looking down from a pullout a little below the entry station.

One ascent of South Gate from the school is 3200' of climbing. North gate from the entry station is 3600'. Two south gates and a north gate is 10,000 +- 100 on my garmin 500 and about 65 miles.

I like Diablo so much that I can't do just one.


----------

